# Merry Christmas Sleeping Gorillas. Danger is lurking!



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

We watch you while you sleep. We read your posts; none of you are safe. Our first target has been acquired.

Our methods have never been seen. Our style is unmatched. We are the most lethal group to ever hunt sleeping Gorillas. You think you can hide, you think you can run from us. Prepare for total destruction, the end is near for one lucky bastage! The first :sl will teach members to respect us and fear us.

AGENTS: Prepare your selections, the depot will contact you shortly. Target has been acquired and is soon to be destroyed.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Happy Holidays!o


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Happy Holidays!o


:tpd: o

Happy Holidays !


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Since they can't even post in the right forum, I am sure they will have even a harder time hitting any gorilla... probably bomb themselves...   o


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh boy.....Someone _MAY_ need to buy a cooler....or another cooler.... depending


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh lord another group :r 


We shall see ....we shall see....


Oh might want to post this in the bomb section & not the everything BUT cigars 


Good luck

Shawn


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Since they can't even post in the right forum, I am sure they will have even a harder time hitting any gorilla... probably bomb themselves...   o


:tpd:


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, I will have to go with not really gonna work. Not even in the right section


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

:s :s


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> :s :s





ShawnP said:


> One might want to post this in the bomb section & not the everything BUT cigars.


posers and copy cat groups just don't have what it takes! o


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Since they can't even post in the right forum, I am sure they will have even a harder time hitting any gorilla... probably bomb themselves...   o


:r :r good one Drifty


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

I wonder if this was taken care of


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:s :s :fu


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

That was weird.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

:r :r Funny, everyone is so comfortable with group bombing that the normal "oh no's" are now "LOL". That, and the wrong forum thing is funny. Plus the edit 10 minutes after the original post struck me a humorous as well.

Plus, I NEVER sleep!!!!! :r :r

Nice pic though.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thread Moved to appropriate forum.... freakin' bombers!


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Since they can't even post in the right forum, I am sure they will have even a harder time hitting any gorilla... probably bomb themselves...   o


ROFL


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

:al  :al :r


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Since they can't even post in the right forum, I am sure they will have even a harder time hitting any gorilla... probably bomb themselves...


:tpd: :al :r :al :r


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Since they can't even post in the right forum, I am sure they will have even a harder time hitting any gorilla... probably bomb themselves...


That's what happens when yer :al and posting at 4:58 in the AM. :mn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

drevim said:


> :r :r Funny, everyone is so comfortable with group bombing that the normal "oh no's" are now "LOL". That, and the wrong forum thing is funny. Plus the edit 10 minutes after the original post struck me a humorous as well.
> 
> Plus, I NEVER sleep!!!!! :r :r
> 
> Nice pic though.


They mentioned that there methods have never been seen, but I know some of the older folk HAVE seen the Keystone Cops, so maybe they will have to retract that statement.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

that shattered glass pic reminded me of a little sniper incident we had here in DC,you all might remember. All i can say is dont F with me....


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

:s:s :s


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Since they can't even post in the right forum, I am sure they will have even a harder time hitting any gorilla... probably bomb themselves...


:r

"Our destruction will not be mat ched.........."

Clouseau might be one of their agents


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

CS ASSASSINS said:


> We watch you while you sleep. We read your posts; none of you are safe. Our first target has been acquired...


If I had a cigar for every time...

Dmntd  :al  :al :r


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds like the Gorillia's are numb, I am sure their scar tissue is thick and through the year with all the bombs they have built up a tolerance!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

I love the CS Assassins and flirt with them like a little school girl.....

Remember - You can't spell Assassins without 2 asses!!   

- Aladdin Sane


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

> "Our destruction will not be mat ched.........."
> 
> Clouseau might be one of their agents


Your mother was a hamster and your father smells of elderberries ... go away or I will taunt you a second time uh........

I think CS is safe, they'll likely not remember creating the account and posting that when they roll out f bed this evening


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

yayson said:


> I think CS is safe, they'll likely not remember creating the account and posting that when they roll out f bed this evening


They will probably post in this thread taunting themselves...


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

:r Another Cabal........ hmmm gives me a research project for over the holidays......

o


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I've found the mighty "mastermind" of the latest, "greatest" threat to CS........

:r :r :r


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL

good the danger is all over folks nothing to see here so walk away.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh God another group thats all talk and no bite :sl


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I know they want to pick on me and I have done nothing wrong.
so we all know they are full of hot air.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> I've found the mighty "mastermind" of the latest, "greatest" threat to CS........


:r

Now that is funny !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thread Moved to appropriate forum.... freakin' bombers!


Thank you. We were so covered in excess smokes we had trouble seeing the screen this morning, and posted in the "someone was drinking while posting thread"

AGENTS #001-039: The depot will contact you today. We have reached an agreement with a non agent-member to handle shipping for us so we can remain undercover. He will be the depot for the first attack. Please prepare get all of the booze, cigars and other adult items into your agent travel bag and wait for instructions.

Sincerely,

CS ASSASSINS AGENT #007


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't think they know who their dealing with, all I can say is:fu o


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

:fu :s :s


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*Please let it be KASR!!! PLEASE!!!!! *:hn

ATL


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> *Please let it be KASR!!! PLEASE!!!!! *:hn
> 
> ATL


Atlharp, why you gotta be h8ing on KASR :r :r :w :z


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Catooooo?.......?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

All talk! How can it be secret if there is 39 so called "agents"...what a joke, should have called them clowns


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Heheh!



Dmntd


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

:s


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

:s Been looking for an excuse to use this one. If they bomb as much as Legion then we might as well grab a pillow and blanket...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey, CS ASSASSINS....how bout going to my 1-800-BITE ME telephone number!!! :fu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

"Of course it won't be easy; nothing worthwhile ever is. That is why I have always failed where others have succeeded."

--Clouseau


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thread Moved to appropriate forum.... freakin' bombers!


Now that this is in the correct place, isn't this much 'teasing' getting a bit much? It's Just a bit too much I guess. :2

Don't hate on me now, it's just too :gn

Sorry if I offended anyone or I'm the one out of line. That's just how's I see it. LasciviousXXX took care it.

VinnDog :mn 
:tpd:


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

VinnDog said:


> Now that this is in the correct place, isn't this much 'teasing' getting a bit much? It's Just a bit too much I guess. :2
> 
> Don't hate on me now, it's just too :gn
> 
> ...


Aye looks like a bit of trolling going on.

Stacey


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Please bomb me......... Please bomb me.........

Does that count as trolling????

 

I have to agree this thread has gone downhill. Asking for a bomb or telling others to :fu is a sure way not to get anything ever. Its okay to poke some fun and throw up some o but taunting will get you nothing IMHO.

But hey I am a noob what do I know, just my .02


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Taunting the Buttercup Brigade (CS Assassin’s), is clean fun and it makes me smile!

Dmntd


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Demented said:


> Taunting the Buttercup Brigade (CS Assassin's), is clean fun and it makes me smile!
> 
> Dmntd


it may be, but it just gets old because many people do it simply for the fact of saying something along the lines of "you dont scare me" trying to get themselves bombed. Whether you are truley just kidding or trying to get bombed.....unfortunately a few ruin it for the group and thats how it comes off.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Demented said:


> Taunting the Buttercup Brigade (CS Assassin's), is clean fun and it makes me smile!
> 
> Dmntd


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

King James,

I understood what was being said and why.

And yes, there comes a time when enough is enough. But is enough ever really enough?

laughing on the inside,

Dmntd


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Heheh.

I  a little more then that, even  from time to time.

Dmntd


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm not trying to ruffle anyones feathers here, but IMO a little ribbing on the bomber is just good clean fun. I will agree with King James that there are a few who use these instances to troll for a hit, but I also think the bombers probably realize this as well. Not to mention the fact that if "I" were a "secret bomber", I wouldn't post my intention openly anyways. I would strike down my target and let them post the carnage. It can and does get out of hand on occasion with the taunting, and when that happens a MOD can step in and take care of it, not that they don't have a ton of other more important things to take care of on a day to day basis. The bombers probably enjoy most of the ribbing as much as the rest of us, or they wouldn't post it. As far as trolling...It's gonna happen whether in a thread like this or in a "post your cigar ****" thread. No offense meant to anyone, just putting my thoughts in on it.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> I'm not trying to ruffle anyones feathers here, but IMO a little ribbing on the bomber is just good clean fun. I will agree with King James that there are a few who use these instances to troll for a hit, but I also think the bombers probably realize this as well. Not to mention the fact that if "I" were a "secret bomber", I wouldn't post my intention openly anyways. I would strike down my target and let them post the carnage. It can and does get out of hand on occasion with the taunting, and when that happens a MOD can step in and take care of it, not that they don't have a ton of other more important things to take care of on a day to day basis. The bombers probably enjoy most of the ribbing as much as the rest of us, or they wouldn't post it. As far as trolling...It's gonna happen whether in a thread like this or in a "post your cigar ****" thread. No offense meant to anyone, just putting my thoughts in on it.


I for one agree with you 100% percent!

I read the new post in this thread but rarely replay to any of them.

By it's very nature, this post seemed to be inviting Slight and Taunt.

Dmntd


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

TAUNT!


Now go away... or I will be forced to taunt you a second time!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Demented said:


> Heheh!
> 
> Dmntd


Now that is friggin funny right there. :r


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

:r :r 

And also :s :s


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

:s 

Hehe...


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Is it really a good idea to wake a sleeping gorilla???:mn


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


>


Surprised we haven't seen any damage yet?

I agree with most. I took this thread as a joke.
Not trolling, I just feel if you are going to do a surprise attack, 
make it a surprise.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Surprised we haven't seen any damage yet?


Maybe the bomb was sent and completely blasted the target out of existence.



n3uka said:


> I agree with most. I took this thread as a joke.
> Not trolling, I just feel if you are going to do a surprise attack,
> make it a surprise.


It could be that hide in plain sight thing.

Not trolling either, just having some fun, and wondering why it has been so quiet...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Might be nothing, or it might be bad, but your right, it is quieto


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


>


excellent remark lol


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

What the hell is this!? There's only *ONE* assassin in this jungle, and he's scottish.

Was this some joke?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I think they fell asleep and forgot to wakeup, maybe pulling a rip van winkle:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ah, ye of little faith.....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

OOPS, I see they awoke.:r


----------

